# New Puppy, Finnaly!



## Benny Bekker (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey all,

2 weeks ago i have picked up my new puppy.
i had ordered one out of the lines of Iedema / Backhaus and Berry II but the dog was not pregnant after all.

in the mean time there was a other litter born also out of good lines which i recieved 3th choise.

the pups name is Gino and the first signs are looking good.
link: http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/?BRN=23195

later today i will post a little vid. that i am playing around with him.

regards Benny.


----------



## Benny Bekker (Nov 7, 2013)

Just uploaded the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2J9yuxJCOc


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks good, Benny. Congrats on the new addition and best of luck with your training.

Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I love it! Great puppy and lots of good times ahead.


----------

